# Aoin: Tower of Eternity



## DefloS (17. August 2007)

Liebes Buffed.de Team ich frage mich wann ihr das MMORPG Aoin: Tower of Eternity in eure Rubriken aufnehmt, da ihr ja immer am Ball seid würde ich mir es sehr wünschen, bald massieve Informationen über dieses Spiel lesen zu können.

Wie ist der Status zu diesem Spiel?

Edit: Für Leute die GARNICHT wissen wovon ich rede:
http://www.eurogamer.de/game.php?game_id=6113
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spieli..._Eternity_.html


----------



## ZAM (18. August 2007)

Rubrik wohl eher nicht, aber warte mal die Games Convention ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefloS (18. August 2007)

Da werde ich auch sein!
Ich denk dann lauf ich dir übern weg <3 und hoffe es gibt nen Stand von dem Game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enigo (24. April 2009)

Würde mich auch über Aion Informationen freuen mit meinen Spiel freunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

wenn dat hier ENDLICH mal raus kommt werde ich wow in den MMORPG Himmel schießen ...und i finde buffed könnte ruhig ne eigene rubrik dafür machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn hier schon kotz würg RoM(billiger WoW Abklatsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AION AION AION HABEN WILL


----------



## Konov (24. April 2009)

[X] Vote for eigene Rubrik für Aion

Denke spätestens im Jul/August wirds an Infos nur so sprudeln und das Ding wird groß werden. (meine Persönliche Prognose)


----------



## LordofDemons (24. April 2009)

sogar HGL hatte ne rubrig dann hats AION wohl doppelt verdient!


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Und Aion wird genauso schnell unten laden wie WAR und AOC lalala...
Und Grafisch hat NCsoft nichtmal die CryEngine ausgereizt... und was ich da an manchen Texturen in AION gesehen habe... uff,da haben die aber einige Texturen aus WoW genommen...


----------



## Konov (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Aion wird genauso schnell unten laden wie WAR und AOC lalala...



Wollen wir wetten? ^^


----------



## Tikume (24. April 2009)

Nicht jedes Spiel kann bei buffed seine eigene Rubrik haben (Ich warte immer noch auf das Ultima Online & DDO Portal) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sollte Aion entsprechend populär werden, wird das die Chancen sicherlich verbessern.


----------



## Razyl (24. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Wollen wir wetten? ^^


Gerne,Aion wird es ebenso nicht schaffen. WoW ist mittlerweile seit 4 Jahren so bekannt,das kennt fast jeder. Und deshalb spielen es auch soviele. Ich denke,das einzige MMO was Blizzard Paroli bieten kann ist derzeit bei Bioware in ENtwicklung


----------



## Konov (24. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Gerne,Aion wird es ebenso nicht schaffen.



Was wird es nicht "schaffen"? WoW Paroli bieten? Muss es das denn?

Also ich werd es spielen... mehr muss ich eigentlich nicht wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich hat eigentlich nur deine Aussage gestört:



> Und Aion wird genauso schnell unten laden wie WAR und AOC lalala...



Woher willst du das wissen? Wenn man auch nur halbwegs neutral an die Sache rangeht und sich im Detail anschaut, in welchem Stadium sich Aion befindet, wird man feststellen, dass es deutlich Bugfreier, innovativer und stabiler ist als WAR und AOC. Man kann davon ausgehen dass es in Europa ähnlich aussieht. Alles andere wäre doch Humbug.

Also alles in Allem wird Aion sicher eine deutlich bessere Basis bieten als AOC oder WAR. 
Und das ist - siehe diverse Betas und die Meinungen von Hunderttausenden zufriedener Spieler - anhand von Fakten belegbar.

Es müsste schon mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn Aion so floppt wie AOC.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und Grafisch hat NCsoft nichtmal die CryEngine ausgereizt... und was ich da an manchen Texturen in AION gesehen habe... uff,da haben die aber einige Texturen aus WoW genommen...



Ich weiß nicht welche Texturen du meinst und auf welchen Einstellungen du diese gesehen hast, aber ich habe schon ein wenig die chinesische OB gespielt und bin von der Grafik begeistert. 

Vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem gut aussehend wie AoCs Dreamworld-Engine, aber es ist jedenfall eines der bestaussehensten MMOs auf dem Markt.


----------



## Pente (25. April 2009)

Ich stör Eure Diskussion nur ungern aber ob AION nun besser wird als WoW / WAR / AoC war nie Gegenstand des Themas und gehört hier auch absolut nicht hin. Nutzt den AION-Bereich unseres Forums da gibt's schon ausreichend Threads zu diesem Thema. Hier hat es auf jeden Fall absolut nichts verloren.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob es irgendeinen Grund gibt, der dagegen spräche, eine eigene AION Rubrik auf Buffed.de zu eröffnen?

Kann ja sein... auch wenn ichs mir schwer vorstellen kann.


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Was wird es nicht "schaffen"? WoW Paroli bieten? Muss es das denn?
> 
> Also ich werd es spielen... mehr muss ich eigentlich nicht wissen.
> 
> ...


Wenn ein neues Spiel erscheint,was natürlich ein Richtiger Top Hit werden will,muss es IMMER am derzeitigen Klassenprimus gemessen werden. Und das drückt dann auch die Wertung. Aion mag gut sein,aber würde im direkten MMO vergleich ,wie auch viele andere MMO`s, hinter WoW nicht überragend abschneiden. Ich denke das AION sich auf Dauer durchsetzen wird.



LoLTroll schrieb:


> Vielleicht nicht ganz so extrem gut aussehend wie AoCs Dreamworld-Engine, aber es ist jedenfall eines der bestaussehensten MMOs auf dem Markt.


AION nutzt das,was sie wollen aus der Cry-Engine 1. Und das ist meiner Meinung nach noch zu wenig,man kann da noch mehr rausholen. Es ist ungefähr auf den Stand von Far Cry 1 evtl. ein wenig weiter.Es wird am Anfang gut aussehen aber bleibt abzuwarten wie lange...


----------



## Dracun (25. April 2009)

Razyl i habs Live gesehen und i weiß das dieses spiel weit aus besser si als wow da i selbst wow spiele und die Grafik die Möglichkeiten bei der char Erstellung & die ganzen anderen Innovationen dieses Games ...+sabber*

Wenn das endlich mal hier erscheint ...tschüß WoW (was nur noch für vereinfacht wird) Hallo Aion


----------



## Pente (25. April 2009)

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl, dass ich Thai rede.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ihr über die Vor-/Nachteile von AION im Vergleich zu MMORPG XY diskutieren wollt nutzt einen der bereits vorhanden Threads im AION Bereich:
- http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=58679
- http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=99360

Haltet diesen Thread bitte frei von Diskussionen dieser Art! Gegenstand der Diskussion ist welchen Platz das Spiel AION auf buffed.de einnehmen soll/wird.


----------



## Deathrow88 (3. Juni 2009)

[x] Vote Aion Rubrik !

Besorgt euch beta keys und ab geht´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkulus (3. Juni 2009)

Buffed HAT Beta Keys sonst würden sie diese kaum in einem Wettbewerb verlosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Vielleicht sollte man mal den europäischen Release von Aion abwarten bevor man eine Rubrik fordert. Denn mal ehrlich,was nutzt eine leere Rubrik? 
Eine Rubrik muss gefüllt werden, die Redaktion muss sich intensiver mit dem Thema Aion beschäftigen, klar das diese Manpower dann wo anders fehlt.
Macht das aber Sinn 6 Monate vor der Veröffentlichung? Eher nicht. 

Aion wurde massiv für die westliche Kultur angebpasst, vielleicht ist das gut oder vielleicht geht dadurch viel verloren, wer weiss das schon vor dem Release. 
Jetzt eine Rubrik, mit was soll die gefüllt werden? 3952 Threads zu dem Thema welches MMORPG denn nun das "Beste" ist? Das "Beste" aus Sicht von was?
Grafik, Spielspass, Content, Features, Geschichte usw usw. ?

Lasst die Jungs mal ihren Job machen, ich bin sicher wenn Aion nach dem Release ein Gassenhauer wird, dann wird buffed auch mit einer eigenen Rubrik dastehen, 
dann vermutlich auch MIT Inhalt, den die Mädels und Jungs hinter den Kulissen sicher schon eifrig am sammeln sind ;-)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Elune Ador
               Falk


----------



## Ascalonier (17. Juni 2009)

Eine Seite mit Infomationen über die Charakteren, Fertigkeiten und das Skillsystem wer nicht schlecht .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (18. Juni 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Eine Seite mit Infomationen über die Charakteren, Fertigkeiten und das Skillsystem wer nicht schlecht .
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Voila ici: http://www.aionarmory.com/


----------



## dedennis (2. Juli 2009)

Star Trek ist wichtiger


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Juli 2009)

dedennis schrieb:


> Star Trek ist wichtiger


nur weil du star trek nicht magst?

schöne "meinemeinungisfakt"- Einstellung so kommste sicher weit -.-


----------



## Shamai-Arthas (10. August 2009)

Fakt ist nach fast 5 Jahren WoW spielen und immer wieder dieses rumgeheule in den Foren und dann gibt Blizzard nach und macht alles einfach und einfacher und noch einfacher bis jeder, entschuldigung wenn ich das jetzt so sage, verschissene Noob alles das haben darf wofür sich andere monatelang den allerwertesten aufgerissen haben und ich das jetzt seitdem immer wieder mit jedem Patch miterleben und durchleiden durfte sage ich nur eins. WoW Adé - Aion welcome. Das was ich gesehen habe reicht völlig aus und zu wechseln. Und der Support kann selbst im schlimmsten Fall nur besser werden als der von Blizzard in WoW.


----------



## Tja (11. August 2009)

Würden die Leute endlich mal die Suchfunktion nützen, wäre das Ganze um Vieles einfacher:

*Es gab schon etliche Themen hierzu!*

Für alle:

Es wird NIEMAND aus der Buffed-Mannschaft Aion spielen, also wozu eine eigene Rubrik? Ja auch ich freue mich sehr auf Aion, dennoch sollte man realistisch bleiben und die Tatsachen sehen. Buffed ist primär eine WoW-Seite (damit hat alles angefangen, dadurch wurden sie "groß"). Die Meisten spielen WoW und dadurch wird natürlich über dieses Spiel mehr berichtet logisch und nachvollziehbar. 

Nicht jedes Spiel kann und sollte eine eigene Rubrik auf Buffed haben. Es gibt verdammt nochmal genug Seiten, auf welchen man sich über Aion sehr sehr ausführlich und fernab der WoW-Fanbois über Aion informieren kann. 

Natürlich lässt sich über die Werbefläche ähem Runes of Magic streiten, aber naja ist deren Entscheidung.

Ein kleiner Unterbereich namens "Gilden" wäre zwecks Übersichtlichkeit super, mehr muss es wirklich nicht sein.


----------

